# homemade pop bottle filter



## madmort0 (Oct 29, 2011)

i bought a 4 foot 120 gallon tank a couple weeks ago. i made 2 -2liter filters as extra filtration. i have a couple questions id like to ask about it though. 
http://i1233.photobucket.com/albums/ff4 ... ure129.jpg
since this pic was taken *** added some pieces of pvctube to make teh air pull the water up a little faster.
my 1st question is do you think i should move the airstone to the top of the filter or leave it at the bottom?
and my 2nd question is should i put a layer of carbon in the 2 liter?

and a quick explanation of what my limited understanding has me thinking is happening in my filter. the 2 liter is filled with floss then gravel then floss. and it sits in a bowl of gravel. the 2 liters bottom has been cut off. theres an airstone in the middle of the bottom of the gravel in the bowl.the air pushes /pulls the water thru the gravel then the floss then the gravel then the flos sthen rises thru the tubes and is put back in the tank.after its seeded im hoping the beneficial bacteria will set up hom ein the gravel and tada filtration.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The air supply needs to be closest to the bottom of the filter. The design in the picture doesn't look like it will do a very thorough job of filtering due to all the gravel.

Have you noticed any debris being trapped in the floss?


----------



## madmort0 (Oct 29, 2011)

the bottom maybe half inch is dirtied.its ran for 2 weeks


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

trad the gravel for some type media that is used in filters like ceramic rings or something along them lines also the air stone should be at the bottom middle that should increase your flow


----------



## madmort0 (Oct 29, 2011)

hey! thats a good idea!ty.
i have the stone in that spot now.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

The open rings will help flow aloe the air to travel through easier


----------

